

Ask HN: What to do with a Raspberry PI? - otium

I purchased a Raspberry PI a while back, and have yet to do anything with it besides make an LED light blink. Are there any interesting projects to attempt?
======
lifeguard
Make a car computer to log ODBII data (post 1996 cars).

<http://www.thinkythings.org/obdii/>

<http://icculus.org/obdgpslogger/obdsim>

<http://freediag.sourceforge.net/>

~~~
deadfall
Wow, awesome, this has never run through my mind. Thanks for the info.

~~~
durum
Apparently my new account won't let me reply to the OP, so I'll add it here.

Hackaday's RPi projects:

[http://hackaday.com/tag/rpi/](http://hackaday.com/tag/rpi/)

------
bayesianhorse
Some ideas I had: * record your snoring patterns over night * capture webcam
images over long periods of time * track wlan devices in the vicinity * use it
as a low-distraction terminal * network-accessed storage * use it to train a
parrot (microphone to detect tunes, treat dispenser or LEDs for reinforcement)

------
TobbenTM
Something I have done recently: read bandwidth consumption off the firewall
and use the Raspberry Pi to control two tachometers to show the bandwidth at
all times. Haven't quite nailed the tachometer frequency generation, but I'm
close.

------
jacquesm
Make it the center of your new home brew cruise missile or octocopter (heavy
though), turn it into a really snazzy media player, build a gantry mill and
use the PI to control it. So many ideas, so little time...

------
cadalac
What about trying to make a very basic functioning OS kernel?

